# Unmarried Gay Couple - Common Law Partner/Spouse?



## Spookyfish86 (Dec 29, 2008)

This may seem a silly question, given Canada's more tolerant and socially accepting nature as a Nation but would a same-sex couple be able to use the route of spouse/common-law partner to gain entry into Canada.

My partner, who has a job relating to The List (or so we believe, he works in accountancy. If we're wrong about this, please give a shout out ) will be the principal applicant and I would be looking to accompany him. We aren't married/in a civil partnership, but have lived together for over a year (we have proof of this). We've researched and believe this is the current case for straight couples emigrating, so would the same apply to a gay couple.

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Chris

I had a read through the CIC website and don't see anything where a gay couple can't apply for immigration. Others can certainly correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears that if your partner applies under the Skilled Worker category, and is the principal applicant, you can be noted as accompanying him on the application. 

Here's a quote from the CIC website determining a common law couple...

_Common-law partner: This term refers to a person who is living in a conjugal relationship with another person either of the opposite sex or same sex, and has done so for a period of at least one year. A conjugal relationship exists when there is a significant degree of commitment between two people. Common-law partners must attach any documents that show they are in a committed and genuine relationship, for example evidence that they share the same home, that they support each other financially and emotionally, that they have had children together, or that they present themselves in public as a couple._


Best of luck


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Spookyfish86 said:


> This may seem a silly question, given Canada's more tolerant and socially accepting nature as a Nation but would a same-sex couple be able to use the route of spouse/common-law partner to gain entry into Canada.
> 
> My partner, who has a job relating to The List (or so we believe, he works in accountancy. If we're wrong about this, please give a shout out ) will be the principal applicant and I would be looking to accompany him. We aren't married/in a civil partnership, but have lived together for over a year (we have proof of this). We've researched and believe this is the current case for straight couples emigrating, so would the same apply to a gay couple.
> 
> ...


The answer is yes. Refer to the Conjugal Partner link on this site.
Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------

